# Escambia Bay2/16



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Dabutcher and I launched from Archie Glover around 6 this morning and headed to our first spot. It didn't take long to start finding fish. We caught a few small trout and a 22" redfish before we found the big trout. We located some schools of trout smashing finger mullet, so we started tossing mirrodines at them and ended up catching 25 or 30 in that area. 


Most of the trout were 18"-24",caught in 2'-3' of water with a dark mud bottom on mirrodines 17MR and 17MR. The redfish ate a Slayer SSB in 1' of water.

Sorry for the sideways pics, it's the first report I've done on my tablet and can't figure out how to rotate them.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Good job!! Someone turn my head so the pics get better.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Good job guys as always. Good looking healthy fish. I wasn't able to get out this weekend, good job of making me regret it!!
Tight lines,


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Good job!! Someone turn my head so the pics get better.


Here ya go Kenny, good job guys!

























Jimmy


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice fish, thanks for sharing. Think I saw you guys going in today as I was wading the mouth. How was the water color? Seems a lot clearer than where I was. Took the boat there on Friday and it was very clear. Thanks.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice specks guys !


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Nice fish, thanks for sharing. Think I saw you guys going in today as I was wading the mouth. How was the water color? Seems a lot clearer than where I was. Took the boat there on Friday and it was very clear. Thanks.


There were a few areas that were more muddy than others. Overall it was pretty dingy water, never found any clear water.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The fish bit well for the first two hours. At about 8:30 the bite shut down.


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

You are on the bite. I waded yesterday morning Sandestin and Hogtown over here in Choctawhatcee Bay and never got a bite. No bait. No birds. Nothing. It is nice to know that someone is crushing them. Thanks for the post. Nice work.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Seems they were biting good regardless of the water color. Quick lure color change and it was on. That mud line has been out there all week. Strange. Saw it again today coming up the bay with the tide. It is very defined in places.


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

Good looking catch there guys. Thanks for the share. I have never fished for trout before, would you mind filling me in on a few tips on targeting them? i.e.: Tackle? Action? 

Thanks


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch, thanks for post


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

cskiff14 said:


> Good looking catch there guys. Thanks for the share. I have never fished for trout before, would you mind filling me in on a few tips on targeting them? i.e.: Tackle? Action?
> 
> Thanks


The number one thing I look for is some sort of life in the water, whether it's mullet or some kind of bait. That doesn't guarantee that there will be trout there,but it's something to start with. Winter time can be difficult at times to find fish,but a mud bottom generally will hold fish because it's warmer. As far as tackle goes, a Mirrolure Mirrodine 17MR & 18MR are hard to beat. Generally, I don't think color matters a whole lot, however there have been days where they preferred one color over the other. With the water being cold right now a slower action is working best, twitch the bait and pause it for a couple seconds, then repeat. A soft plastic jerkshad on a jighead is also a good bait right now. You can just simply hop it across the bottom.


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have one of those mirrolures, but I haven't gotten anything on it yet. I'll have to try it in the flats. Last summer I had some luck on a white jerkshad, caught flounder and spanish on it. I am a big fan of them. 

Those are some good tips. Thanks.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> The number one thing I look for is some sort of life in the water, whether it's mullet or some kind of bait. That doesn't guarantee that there will be trout there,but it's something to start with. Winter time can be difficult at times to find fish,but a mud bottom generally will hold fish because it's warmer. As far as tackle goes, a Mirrolure Mirrodine 17MR & 18MR are hard to beat. Generally, I don't think color matters a whole lot, however there have been days where they preferred one color over the other. With the water being cold right now a slower action is working best, twitch the bait and pause it for a couple seconds, then repeat. A soft plastic jerkshad on a jighead is also a good bait right now. You can just simply hop it across the bottom.



Great info Alex. Still doesn't make up for you causing me to lose that 30+ inch trout.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Great info Alex. Still doesn't make up for you causing me to lose that 30+ inch trout.


You should have turned your TV drag off and turned the drag knob to the 30" trout setting...you've been told this before...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> You should have turned your TV drag off and turned the drag knob to the 30" trout setting...you've been told this before...


I just checked my reel and the drag was on the 30" redfish setting instead of the 30" trout setting. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> I just checked my reel and the drag was on the 30" redfish setting instead of the 30" trout setting. I won't make that mistake again.


Costly mistake. You lose to many 30" trout due to drag issues.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job guys!


----------

